# body parts more than once per week



## aveit (Nov 7, 2010)

anyone out there train there body parts more than once per week..........now im natural but have been reading some of arnies stuff and in his books he says to train each part 2 to 3 times per week with 1 day off. now does anyone on here train like this?

ive got some time off work and thinking of hammering the training............what do u reckon


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

I guess you could mate...but I wouldn't...you have to mind that you do actually train the same body parts a few times a week, talking about secondry muscle groups in training. I train 6 day split a week, and thats good enough for me...what type of routine were you thinking of doing??


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2011)

training bodyparts twice a week is a good way to train through a plateau i find but keeping the amounts of work sets the same

i.e for for back work sets maybe 12 so 6 mon 6 thurs


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

ricky23 said:


> training bodyparts twice a week is a good way to train through a plateau i find but keeping the amounts of work sets the same
> 
> i.e for for back work sets maybe 12 so 6 mon 6 thurs


When I hit a plateau, I rest...take some time off, come back and hammer through it...interesting to see what other people do...I don't think that would work for me mate


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2011)

lee85 said:


> When I hit a plateau, I rest...take some time off, come back and hammer through it...interesting to see what other people do...I don't think that would work for me mate


a plateu regarding stubborn bodyparts not an alternative to fatigue from cns or overtraining.

only way imo to combat overtraining is to rest as you said and reduce volume for a bit.


----------



## aveit (Nov 7, 2010)

thinking........ chest/back ...... shoulders/arms ..... legs/calves repeat then day off.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

ricky23 said:


> a plateu regarding stubborn bodyparts not an alternative to fatigue from cns or overtraining.
> 
> only way imo to combat overtraining is to rest as you said and reduce volume for a bit.


Okay, yeah, in that case, aye that would be great way for it...excactly wat I've been doing for my back...


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes...


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

aveit said:


> thinking........ chest/back ...... shoulders/arms ..... legs/calves repeat then day off.


why not chest/arms, legs/calves, shoulders/back day off, then repeat?? or two days off... and sacrifice one, just to get your rest in, you don't want to be over training mate


----------



## aveit (Nov 7, 2010)

after reading up and doing a bit of research ive found out it could be really benificial to train a body part more than once a week as long as there is not too much volume each workout.so ive decided im going to have a go at the following workout.

all on a 3-4 set basis 8-12 reps

chest/arms

legs/back/shoulders

off

chest/arms

legs/back/shoulders

workouts would be something like this

workout 1

bench,incline press,weighted dips,dumbell curls,skull crushers

workout 2

squats,pull ups,db shoulder press,rows one arm,lat raise,deadlifts

workout 3

incline dbells , dbell flyes , bb curls,tri pulldown,hammers curls,cg bench press

workout 4

front squats,chin ups,bent over rows,front raise,lunges,militry press

im also going to add abs in on each one when im feeling energetic lol

im going to try and do this on a two days on one off basis and maybe throw in a light cardio on the day off (just going to see how im feeling)

ive been training now for 18 hard months on a 4 day split one body part per week basis and think a change for a couple of months is the right way to go.


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

My first year of training I trained body parts 3 times a week, that was the biggest mistake I made!! After finally accepting that my body needed to rest to grow, I started growing after that for me its 1 body part per week but I do make sure I absolutely smash it to pieces thou..


----------



## Ash78 (Jul 11, 2011)

Alternatively you could do a 3 day split over 5 days (e.g Mon - Fri) with only 1 day off (plus the weekend).

e.g.

M T W T F S S M T W T F S S

A B C O A O O B C O A B O O

That way you hit each body part once every 5-6 days.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

1nc a week works best for me..atm. trial n error imo. if on cycle maybe- mon chest n weighted dips. wed back. thurs shoulders n arms. fri legs. sat chest n weighted dips. mon back. wed shoulers n arms etc etc..each group 5-6days at 12 work sets (on cycle).


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

i train diffrent muscles twice p/w, for example,

week 1;

mon - chest and tris

weds - back and bi's

sat - legs and delts and tri's

two tri's in that week.

week 2, i'll a smaller chest workout into the legs/ delt seshion,

week 3 i'll do a smaller leg workout with the chest/tri's seshion

ect, mix's things up abit and i'd say i've noticed a diffrence, alothugh i *dont go balls to the walls* on the muscle that gets trained twice, on both seshions, one will be a heavy seshion, the other will just be a seshion but not all out


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

never trained twice a week but at the moment im cutting and trying this, and seeing really good results

monday - chest and arms

tues - delts and back (only 1 exercise for each 4x12) cardio

wed - lower body

thurs - chest and arms (only 1 exercise for each 4x12) cardio

fri - delts and back


----------



## Driven Sports (Jul 15, 2011)

Training body parts more often is a great idea, but you have to remember (and actually excute) several key points.

The most obvious is that your training intensity (intensity here being the effort definition) needs to be moderated. In other words, significantly reduce or completely eliminate training beyond failure. You want to stimulate growth sufficiently but not damage the muscle to the extent that it won't have recovered by the next workout - you'll be sending the signal again within 3-4 days remember. Some - and perhaps most depending upon your own genetics - sets should be sub-maximal sets where you re-rack the bar with a rep or two in the tank.

Your aim should still be to progress in strength.

You mmay also not want to train arms directly twice per week on top of the chest and back training. They get a ton of indirect stimulation from chest and back exercises so you should consider direct training for them once per week or only after hitting chest or back.


----------

